# Create a template from picture/photo for hotfix for a bra!



## princessvic (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am sorry to post this if it has been asked and answered a hundred times - did have a browse but couldn't see what I was looking for!!! Have been pointed in this direction, so hopefully someone will have the answer.....

Is there a way to convert a photo/picture into a hot fix template like you can for embroidery or cross stitch? Ideally give you the colour numbers for the stones too!!! 

This doesn't need to be done on a mass scale, I take part in charity marathons for breast cancer and we do them in decorated bras - I am having an idea on how I would like to decorate my bra but just need to figure out how to do it!!! Am fine in black and white, but it's the colour thats the issue. As it will be going onto a bra, I would more than likely print the template onto some fabric to stick onto the bra, and then hot fix onto that.

If anyone can point me in the right direction, I would be really grateful. Many thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

as far as the design I would need the bra to measure and calculate the space and placement before I cut a rhinestone template.im sure an embroidery designer would like the same.

ok well there are some embroidery people that cruise here in the rhinestone section im sure someone will help you with that so lets turn this into a rhinestone question. 
I have been wondering this myself.....I havent rhinestoned a bra before...do you use a hat press to do them??????


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

You could hand setusing glue or using a wand if your bra is already made. Making templates will depend on type of bra (premolded, sectioned)

here is a thread and example of a completed bra http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t130943.html


----------

